# Symbolische Links (Verknüpfungen)



## kleiner_floh (6. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute, 

ich suche eine Möglichkeit mit Java Symbolische Links, also Verknüpfungen auf Files zu erstellen. Unter Linux wäre das ganze kein Problem über Runtime.getRuntime().exec("ln -s "+ link + target)

Das Problem ist jedoch, dass ich eine gewisse Plattformunabhängigkeit behalten muss, es wäre dabei kein Problem das OS auszulesen und entsprechende Funktionen aufzurufen. 

Eine weitere Idee ist es von mir über das JNI zu gehen, und über entsprechende C Klassen in Windows die Verknüpfungserstellung durchführen zu lassen. Ich weiß jedoch garnicht ob das unterhalb von Vista möglich ist (Seit Vista gibt es MKLINK).

Ferner spreche ich kein C...

Vielleicht habt ihr noch eine gute Idee, wie man dieses Problem lösen kann. 
Danke und liebe Grüße

Floh


----------



## joschi70 (6. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

NTFS beherrscht auch Links.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NTFS_symbolic_link

Jedoch hatte ich unter Vista, aufgrund meiner Berechtigung, Probleme das Kommando mklink  auszuführen.

Vielleicht hilft's Dir irgendwie weiter...

*Nachtrag:*
Mit dem Elevation Powertoy (http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/magazine/cc510320.aspx) sollte es funktionieren, wenn Du Dein Java Programm schon elevated startest:

```
Elevate.cmd javaw -jar file.jar
```

Gruß
joschi


----------



## kleiner_floh (6. Oktober 2008)

Vielen Dank, 

leider hilft mir das nicht so ganz weiter, weil ich ja davon weg kommen will, nur für Vista Links setzen zu können. 

Bei mir erzählt er mit mklink immer das er es nicht finden kann...über cmd ist es aber ohne Probleme erreichbar, aber dafür könnte ich ja auch ein .bat bauen.


----------



## joschi70 (6. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

wenn du die cmd mit

```
cmd /C mklink ...
```
aufrufst sollte es gehen.

Gruß
joschi


----------



## kleiner_floh (6. Oktober 2008)

Jo hast recht, THX!

Jetzt läuft es schonmal unter WinVista, Linux ist ja sehr einfach dank ln -s 

und einfach mal sehen, ob mklink nicht woanders auch läuft, ansich ist es ja nur ntfs abhängig!

Danke


----------



## joschi70 (6. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

hiermit sollte es auch unter Windows XP (funktioniert vielleicht auch unter Vista) gehen:

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb896768.aspx

Konnte es leider nicht testen, da der Download Link momentan nicht zu funktionieren scheint. 

Gruß
joschi


----------



## kleiner_floh (6. Oktober 2008)

Danke Joshi, 

habe es hiermit gelöst: http://www.zdnet.de/windows_system_verbessern_mklink_f_uuml_r_windows_download-39002345-30973-2.htm

das heisst ebenfalls mklink, war einfacher! 

Aber Vielen Dank


----------

